# Worst Purchase?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Besides kibble, of course! What has been your worst PMR purchase?

For me, it was definitely pork feet. Not only was I grossed out at the sight of them, but they are way too much bone for my pup. I swear I could see toes and nails in her poop - yuck!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I've only been buying meat for about 3 weeks but I've got about 20 pounds of ground up chickens I'll have to figure out some way to feed.

I learned from here not to buy pork feet, or pork neck!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Pig ears here. Ours just didn't like them at all. I ended up throwing them out.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

A whole bunch of fresh fish. Several types, all of them big. 

I went a little crazy buying fish at the Asian grocery before Ania had ever tried "real" fish. SHe had eaten canned fish fine, so I figured it would translate well to fresh fish.

I had to do a fair amount of butchering in order to get the fishes into meal-sized portions. Something that I didn't know about fish is that there are some varieties that are extremely difficult to cut up. Big fish = big bones. I mean, sure, I've cut up other animals with bones before, but none of them were ever like these fish. Also, I was reminded in the most graphic, disgusting way imaginable that big fish eat smaller fish. 

It was a truly horrifying experience. My husband was out on a hike with Ania, so I was all alone. And I was bawling. It was really quite pathetic. But there were scales and blood EVERYWHERE (probably from when I thought the cleaver would be the best tool to use), and I had just witnessed a partially digested little fish slowly ooze it's way out of what was supposed to be my wittle baby's din din. 

To top all of this off, Ania wanted NOTHING to do with the fish. At. All. For many days she did not eat. Finally, we had to call it quits, and I gave the fish away.

Lesson learned: some dogs won't eat fish. Any time you intro a new food, only buy a little of it at first until you know they like it.:mad2:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Worst things have been pork necks (too hard to eat, not enough meat), fish (my dogs hate all fish except one that will eat canned mackerel), and kidney (pork or beef, they won't touch it). I bought a dressed whole rabbit one day too thinking it would be a treat for them. I quartered it but they weren't really into it which was a bummer because it wasn't exactly cheap. They eventually ate it but somewhat reluctantly and only because they figured out I wasn't going to give them anything else. But I won't buy rabbit again unless they are dirt cheap.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not fond of buying, defrosting, handling and/or cutting up a new package of pork kidneys--they just seem so gross to me. :yuck: I do realize I will be doing all of these things for a very long time though....


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

So far Wallaby has eaten everything I've given him quite enthusiastically--most recently, chicken livers/gizzards and canned tuna. The worst purchase I've made was when I spent $3.99/lb on chicken wings for him, it was the first thing I ever bought and MAN were they a pain get the skin off of. When I found out that almost everyone pays less than $1/lb [and many less than $.50/lb], I just about ripped my hair out. $20 for less than two weeks of food. :doh:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> A whole bunch of fresh fish. Several types, all of them big.
> 
> I went a little crazy buying fish at the Asian grocery before Ania had ever tried "real" fish. SHe had eaten canned fish fine, so I figured it would translate well to fresh fish.
> 
> ...



LOL......I can't get that image of you standing there whacking away at a giant fish with a cleaver and seeing a little fish ooze out of it, out of my head!! I may not be able to eat lunch for awhile today! 

My dogs were not real crazy about raw fish. I got a big bag of it and it was in the freezer forever. Plus, I HATE the smell of fish (I don't eat fish personally, unless it says "TUNA" on the can!) so cutting it up grossed me out (Thank god there were no 'partially digested small fish' inside!!!). 

But, my dogs go crazy over canned salmon, sardines, and tuna so I'm just going to stick with those. I figure it's no more expensive then canned dog food and at least they are getting fish in their diet that way.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

The little white mouse I had to hold by its little cold tail in a glass of warm water to try and entice my cat to eat it. 
I use to have pet mice as a kid.......


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We haven't found anything that Tobi wouldn't eat yet... we introduced a fresh fish yesterday it took him 5 hours to figure out what to do with it and how to eat it but then after we went for a bit of a workout he came back to his bloody fish head on the floor and polished it off


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

richelle...i can just see you butchering those fish and i never tire of this story...i just wish we had been friends then, for i would have taken them off your hands...

i have a few worst purchases....

pork kidneys was one.....

the other thing we do is get really enthusiastic, so we tend to buy a case of something and then then the food turns out to be something they don't need to eat anymore, like turkey necks......

as we get more experienced, however, we are trying to make better choices, even if it means talking richelle into getting emu LOL


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

I made the HUGE mistake of buying a case of pork neck bones once.. they weren't very meaty, and the bone was WAY to tough for my boys to eat.. ended up throwing the whole case out!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hands down, three little frozen feeder mice that nobody would touch 

Never ever again.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Pig ears and pig snout. Yuck. Threw those away.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

The rats. 

Riddle wouldn't touch hers, Melon ate his up to the butt after MUCH coaxing... 

And then vomited up the entire foul smelling mess 20 minutes later. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I sure am glad for your stories as I start to get my stock pile going for my change to PMR I am starting to see what not to buy. I sure am thankful for this site without it I do not think I would have the courage to start what I think it going to be the best thing I have ever done for my dogs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

For sure pork feet! The toots afterwards would clear a room! ainkiller:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've really only made one purchase that I will never, ever make again no matter HOW good the deal is. 


Whole Carp.

It was so cheap, and there's nothing wrong with feeding carp to dogs, but cutting that monster up was joke, and got HUGE quarter-sized scales EVERYWHERE. The scales were so big all my dogs ate down to them, but the left scales everywhere. Not to mention the fact my kitchen smelled rank for two days. *puke* Never, ever again. 
In fact, I think as far as whole fish are concerned, I'm gonna stick with mackerel. My pack digs them, and NO cutting of the fish.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Worst purchase would be pork uterus. It was smelly and only one dog ate it...and then she stunk to high heavens for days! 

Richelle- I'm sorry your fish experience was so terrible!!! But thanks for the donation to our pack!!! They loved it all!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

A bone-in turkey breast. Sure it's a great meal for most of you guys...but butchering a turkey breast into manageable sizes for my 12 lb dog was nightmarish! I made the biggest mess, blunted my sharp knife, and my fingers hurt because the meat was still really cold. Days like that I wish I had a big dog! :biggrin: As far as gross-factor goes, I actually haven't come across something I'd never buy again. Kidney is probably the worst for me so far, but alas...it is a necessity!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Pork necks. :| But it wasn't a large purchase. I'll never buy them again as the bones are just soft enough for my dogs to crunch them up and just too hard for them to digest properly. My pack really doesn't refuse any meat though...I'm wondering what they would think of pig uterus! 

edit: Oh and worst thing I've ever had to cut up? Beef spleen. Oh man was that DISGUSTING.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

looks like fish or pork is the winner here.lol.....I would have to say raw whole fish to for Buddy.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Fish. My dogs just looked at me like I was totally insane waning them to eat something that's staring back at them. I got two of them to eat it once, but they refused to touch the fish the second time. I ended up having to behead and descale the fish, and Popi threw it all up right after she ate it anyways.



PuppyPaws said:


> I've really only made one purchase that I will never, ever make again no matter HOW good the deal is.
> 
> 
> Whole Carp.
> ...


Mackerel is also scale-less, I can fish them up around these parts (except my dogs wont touch it, lol).


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Pork feet for sure! Though they do fine with necks oddly...

They are really eh about the sardine grind too. I have not tried a whole fish yet, I'm pretty sure scout would try and play with it.... I might get a bag of frozen smelt from the grocery store to try. For how lukewarm they are about the sardine grind, I need to find something else becuase for that price they should love it. I only have a couple more chubs thankfully.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Pork necks. :| But it wasn't a large purchase. I'll never buy them again as the bones are just soft enough for my dogs to crunch them up and just too hard for them to digest properly. My pack really doesn't refuse any meat though...I'm wondering what they would think of pig uterus!
> 
> edit: Oh and worst thing I've ever had to cut up? Beef spleen. Oh man was that DISGUSTING.


Like stinky or just gross all around? I cut up about 20lbs of venison legs now and it had a wierd odor that gagged me a few times


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

So glad I read this tread today....called in my bulk order during lunch at work, but was reading this first thing this morning...and after seeing multiple posts with "pigs feet" ....decided maybe I just shouldnt risk getting those at all!! LOL.

Dont have any regrets yet...havent ventured out too much from the "basics" yet.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> I made the HUGE mistake of buying a case of pork neck bones once.. they weren't very meaty, and the bone was WAY to tough for my boys to eat.. ended up throwing the whole case out!


Same here....except I was able to give the rest of the box away to a friend who fed them to her BIG dogs and they did just fine with them. 

I wouldn't say these were the worst purchases ever but they are purchases I wont make again:

*Chicken Necks
*Pork Hocks
*Turkey Drumsticks


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

All around gross, Tobi. It was hard to cut up even frozen. And it stunk horribly. We are talking like goop organs here.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> All around gross, Tobi. It was hard to cut up even frozen. And it stunk horribly. We are talking like goop organs here.


How would you compare it with Beef Kidney in smell??? I find beef kidney to be gagging!!!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess I would say the cow feet/hoof and leg. I brought them home and my house stunk of cow poo. Hubby is all about raw feeding but no way on these!!! After paying .69c/lb they went to the trash! I hate wasting money!!!! Raw pig and cow ears would be next, I bought them, offered them and nobody bit. I thought I would throw them on the dehydrator and WOW, what a stink!! I finished dehydrating them but every that lives here said nerver again!! My dogs loved them dry. First and only though,.........


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't fed beef kidney yet, I've been meaning to buy some but it's all way too expensive for my budget at the local markets...I would assume beef kidney smells like pee though? Beef spleen just has a weird smell, worse than beef or pork liver and way more hard to deal with...It is like a bag of goop. The skin holding all the goop in is pretty tough and hard to cut and then when you get through the skin sack you have to go through the goop which is a really weird consistency and just hard to cut through even with a really sharp knife or shears.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I haven't fed beef kidney yet, I've been meaning to buy some but it's all way too expensive for my budget at the local markets...I would assume beef kidney smells like pee though? Beef spleen just has a weird smell, worse than beef or pork liver and way more hard to deal with...It is like a bag of goop. The skin holding all the goop in is pretty tough and hard to cut and then when you get through the skin sack you have to go through the goop which is a really weird consistency and just hard to cut through even with a really sharp knife or shears.


Maybe thats the smell....IDK....but it reaks!!! I try to cut it up still frozen and breath through my mouth as much as possible. EWWW


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Ew! It may smell worse than spleen if it smells like concentrated pee. ;___; I'll be ordering kidney too in May so who knows, I may smell like pee for a day. D:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats my best advice...cut it up still partially frozen!! Much more tolerable! I ordered #40 a while ago and its my least favorite thing to deal with..


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

You know the first five or six beef kidneys I cut up did not smell badly at all.... then I finally got one that smelled like pee. Oh so gross!!
I'm wondering if it has to do with when the animal is killed or something...


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I am so glad Max got a few pigs feet from the market so I knew not to buy a case of them. Diva dog would have shown up for sure. He likes so much I am glad I don't have to battle about those.

Worst purchase, tripe/gullet with 'some grass' in it. Grass with dots of tripe was more like it. He liked it fine, I just didn't think it was worth it.


----------

